# VENT: Skeins of yarn cut and knotted



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just come to a screeching halt on my second project whereby the whole skein was cut and knotted. When I purchase a whole skein I'd really like to get a continuous skein and not one that's been chopped up and added to by knotting two ends together. This has been a problem with the I Love This Yarn brand but today I even had it happen with the Yarn Bee Boucle. Does anyone else see this? I'm not great with weaving in all these loose ends and I'm just learning to add on if I'm even doing it properly.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you return it to the store you bought it at and express your displeasure? If people aren't aware how annoying this is it will just continue to happen. If this was bought at a yarn store I most certainly would return it and tell them the problem and what you expect when you buy a skein of yarn and what you expect them to do about it, no ifs and or buts about it.

If you don't want to do that, get good at weaving in those ends. It isn't that difficult to do.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

2 things I've noted with this yarn. At least one knot tie together in the skein and the solid colors, they bury the center pull deep in the yarn. 
Other makers have their troublesome issues as well. ie. knotted sections, not tied but yarn puzzles to unravel, finding the center
I guess that's another reason the yarn winders are so popular...not just for wool anymore. 

Neither have bothered me enough to complain. I love the texture and color selection, Price and yardage. Great for the baby cocoons for charity and baby afghans!

I've run into annoying issues with pricier animal fiber yarns, too!! Tangled fingering weight, not a skein, oh what a nightmare that one was. DH helped me get that one untangled so I could ball it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Knots in the skeins are simply a part of life , I think. This page has some pretty cool 'joins'. http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips

Even if you dont have knots to contend with, it is really useful to know these different techniques. 

I complained to knitpicks once about a skein that had 9!! knots in it. They sent me a replacement very quickly. I was half-way through the 2nd sock with it, and wasn't about to 'return the defective product' to them. (which is their official policy). they were quite nice about it all, I thought.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, some yarns are worse about that than others. Complain, write down the yarns to avoid, pass on to us the names too, bad carma for that yarn, so you'd think they'd care if we all stop using their yarn. I can handle one break--hey, could happen to anyone ONCE, but 9 knots would make me just plain MAD. And that's from someone that doesn't really have a problem weaving in---well, most of the time, well, it does slow one down, hugh?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

My nightmare skein was a Ravelry contest winner. Hand painted. I've only purchased once from this person as I so loved the colors. I sure wish all the Indie yarn-ers would offer balls ready to go. smile


----------

